# Shop Made Single Stage Reloading Press



## Ugluk (Mar 13, 2016)

I couldn't quite decide whether to post this here or in gunsmithing, but settled for here.

For quite some time I've been about to order a Lee Classic Cast reloading press, but couldn't quite bring myself to do it. I always had the idea that I should be able to build a better press than I could buy, but never got around to it.
Then I stubled across the cast boolit swaging press and figured that would be perfect. http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?76514-Lets-make-a-Swage-press

I scaled it down to 2/3 and converted to metric, and made adjustments for the materials I had laying around.

It has just over 4" of stroke and plenty of leverage. The bronze bushings and guides takes all the wiggle out of the ram at the top of the stroke and it works just beutifully.

It's nice to have someone else work out the concept and tweaks once in a while.


For some reason this picture insists on turning sideways even when I rotate it and upload again. Sorry about that. Any kinked necks are to be blamed on me.

Cheers..


----------



## ch2co (Mar 13, 2016)

You WILL be hearing from my lawyer.  

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Ugluk (Mar 13, 2016)

ch2co said:


> You WILL be hearing from my lawyer.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


Consider it a tribute sir, you have designed a most excellent contraption!
Please spare me the lawyers..


----------



## ch2co (Mar 13, 2016)

Spare 'em, barbecue them
well most of 'em anyhow.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job .


----------



## bigd270 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job looks good.


----------



## NedsHead (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks great Ugluk, saved yourself a good chunk of money too


----------



## TommyD (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice work.


----------

